# Maggie's Swim



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Hubby decided to go for a swim this evening so got some pics of Maggie in the pool. As you can see we are always very close by her. Then she has lots of fun getting dried off.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Like a duck to water  
Maggie must have felt deliciously cool afterwards.


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

That water looks way too clean for one dog I could mention. 
Looks like fun tho.


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

I love the little life jacket - have not seen one in action before. Maggie looks really comfortable in the water.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

So cute I'm guessing she wasn't afraid of the frog or ninja turtle lol!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

dio.ren said:


> So cute I'm guessing she wasn't afraid of the frog or ninja turtle lol!


Sherman the turtle.  No she just made a bee line for the side.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Is this Sherman?










Yesterday on the news I saw a piece about a Newfie who rescues people trapped in the huge waves and riptides off the coast of Brazil. He wears a life jacket and pulls a dingy and can rescue multiple people at a time. I wish I could find a link, it was so heart warming. His name is Jackie.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

fairlie said:


> Is this Sherman?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Yesterday on the news I saw a piece about a Newfie who rescues people trapped in the huge waves and riptides off the coast of Brazil. He wears a life jacket and pulls a dingy and can rescue multiple people at a time. I wish I could find a link, it was so heart warming. His name is Jackie.[/QUOTE]

Pretty sure there is at least one newfie working with lifeguards in the uk.
Love the maggie pics.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

DB1 said:


> Yesterday on the news I saw a piece about a Newfie who rescues people trapped in the huge waves and riptides off the coast of Brazil. He wears a life jacket and pulls a dingy and can rescue multiple people at a time. I wish I could find a link, it was so heart warming. His name is Jackie.


Pretty sure there is at least one newfie working with lifeguards in the uk.
Love the maggie pics.[/QUOTE]

I think I saw this one on TV. They took him to Europe for training and there was a documentary on it. Amazing, jumping out if helicopters from huge heights in to water


----------

